# The Torch is on fire.



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

Right now. Around 45-50ish floor.

And you'd think that they fixed the issue of flammable cladding... WTF!


----------



## diamantaire (Jan 14, 2015)

how bad is it ?

my parents live in the marina.

is it as bad as the fire in tamweel in jlt?


thanx


----------



## nidserz (Sep 23, 2013)

Wow. Just saw some pics on Twitter. 

















Looks frightening. Hope everyone is okay.


----------



## diamantaire (Jan 14, 2015)

thanx but hope everyone is ok


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Gulf News is reporting that the fire has Started on the 50th floor, but has already reached the 70th floor


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I live there and had to walk down 63 floors to get out. I think it probably started in the 70's then the cladding came down and started another fire at 50.

In between was no fire.


----------



## nidserz (Sep 23, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> I live there and had to walk down 63 floors to get out. I think it probably started in the 70's then the cladding came down and started another fire at 50.
> 
> In between was no fire.


Thank God you are ok. Hope everyone evacuated safely.


----------



## Chapperss (Feb 18, 2015)

That looks nuts. Hope everyone is okay


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

XDoodle****** said:


> I live there and had to walk down 63 floors to get out. I think it probably started in the 70's then the cladding came down and started another fire at 50. In between was no fire.


We were on 74, had to change which fire stairs we used at 53, smoke was too bad.
Fire seemed to go up, seemed worse on the "tram side" than the marina side. Lots of falling debris when we exited the building at the main entrance. 
Fire dept, police etc did a great job. Really nice to see the guys giving out water too. Not sure where they came from, but we were really grateful. 

Sounds like no major injuries. Smoke inhalation and exhaustion the major casualties. 
The building looks a mess now that daylight it approaching.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

That looks horrific. Hope everyone is ok. This wind and weather conditions won't have helped at all with getting that under control.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Any fire is scary, but these tower fires are just awful.


----------



## NiceToqueEh (May 4, 2014)

I've got a friend who lives in the Torch who said the fire alarm goes off a few times a week and most people have started to ignore it. I'm glad to hear there are no casualties reported.

I sincerely hope "the authorities" start taking safety more seriously. Flammable siding, shoddy fire alarm systems, lack of penalties for smokers who toss cigarette butts...it's only a matter of time before the news is not so good.


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

NiceToqueEh said:


> I've got a friend who lives in the Torch who said the fire alarm goes off a few times a week and most people have started to ignore it. I'm glad to hear there are no casualties reported. I sincerely hope "the authorities" start taking safety more seriously. Flammable siding, shoddy fire alarm systems, lack of penalties for smokers who toss cigarette butts...it's only a matter of time before the news is not so good.


That's correct. In fact I listened to it for about 5 minutes, waiting for it to be reset before dragging myself out of bed and looking out/down. The sight of fire engines and falling flaming debris certainly woke me up a bit...
The amount of debris on the streets was amazing. The cleanup crew is out in force this morning.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

There's not a huge amount to see from the ground now, they are just doing clean up of the neighborhood. It looks to me like the fire was all on the tram side - the other side looks visually untouched, but I expect there is a lot of smoke damage. I saw some lights still on in the lower floors. 

What is that wider floor that seems to connect the two fire locations?

Glad to hear everyone got out OK. So sorry for all you must have lost. 

IMG_1453 by mrsyettigoosecreature, on Flickr

IMG_1442 by mrsyettigoosecreature, on Flickr


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Those pictures are scaringly familiar to the Tamweel tower a few years back - the cladding they use is obviously flammable and that's where the flames ran up and down, no lessons have been learned. Unfortunately I really think it's not if but when something goes tragically wrong.

I'll stay in my little Villa thank you, no cladding and concrete doesn't burn too well.

Just to add I do hope you guys are allowed back in and it's not like Tamweel where the residents have never been let back in (permanently) and those that paid their landlord a year up-front never got their money back.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Peterf said:


> That's correct. In fact I listened to it for about 5 minutes, waiting for it to be reset before dragging myself out of bed and looking out/down. The sight of fire engines and falling flaming debris certainly woke me up a bit...
> The amount of debris on the streets was amazing. The cleanup crew is out in force this morning.


Yes, me too. Just thought it was another false alarm but when it didn't actually go off I looked down and saw the trucks. I'm on the Marina side and just smelled smoke around the 40th floors.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

We were woken in PRincess Tower with our security shouting constantly through the tanoy to evacuate our building and it was not a drill. The flaming debris falling from Torch was unbelievable as we made our way towards the direction of a Barasti..
Kingfield in our building has been supporting with residents from Torch such as their apartment and contact details to send confirmation to residents when they may be able to access their apartment - our friend escaped from Floor 52 and has been camped with us. Tenants were also offered refuge on floor 97. 
We overlook part of the fire damage and the flames last night were intense but the damage today shows a miracle no lives were lost.
Full credit to Civil Defense for a fire which could have been worse had they not responded so promptly - they were shattered as we entered the back of our building at 5am.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Just spoke to a friend who lives in the Torch. They are waiting in Princes tower to hear when they will be allowed back to their flat and whether they will be allowed to stay there whilst being repaired.
I think the security guards deserve some recognition for their bravery in going into a burning building to knock on doors to tell residents to evacuate. Their bravery must have saved lives.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

One other overnight, 10 workers dead (but it was in an industrial area so wasn't reported on).

https://7daysindubai.com/video-aftermath-abu-dhabi-fire-killed-10-people/

And another this morning.

https://7daysindubai.com/customers-flee-firefighters-tackle-blaze-dubai-cafe/

Not been a good 24 hours all in all.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I have to say the management and staff of the Torch have been excellent in this situation. It appears many of us will be able to move right back in. Those unlucky enough to be on the fire side are being helped with insurance company assistance. 

A far cry from the JLT disaster.

The latest update:

FIRE UPDATE Dubai Civil Defence has now given a list of apts that will not be inhabitable tonight. These are as follows. All 02 and 03 units on floors 30-50 All 01 and 08 units on floors 50-84 If you are a resident in one of these apts we are trying to arrange temporary accommodation for you via the insurance company. Please make your way to the PRINCESS TOWER floor 97 to see one of the KINGFIELD members of staff and await further instructions. If you are not one of the apartments that have been affected we will try to get you back into the apartment as soon as physically possible once the lifts are working. Please make you way to the 97th floor of the Princess Tower and await further instructions. . OA Service Manager


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

That is a lot better response than 2 years ago.


----------



## diamantaire (Jan 14, 2015)

Can't confirm , but from what i heard the people at tamweel still get utility invoices which they have to pay , despite no occupancy.


the silver lining in this incident was no loss of life.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

NiceToqueEh said:


> I sincerely hope "the authorities" start taking safety more seriously. Flammable siding, shoddy fire alarm systems, lack of penalties for smokers who toss cigarette butts...it's only a matter of time before the news is not so good.


The primary issue is build quality; the use of wrong, cheap materials. The minimum expectation should be that a building is robust and safe enough to withstand personal screw-ups, like a cigarette butt.

Dubai might worked itself into a huge potential liability by allowing the development of a huge number of fire hazard properties. Think about this when you rent a property in one of those high-rises. Than again, with the law system here, and lack of investor protection, they real liability lays mostly with the individual that will continue to incur costs even if the building is not usable anymore.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

I guess the name of the tower was a jinx, yet glad no one got hurt, kudos to the civil defense.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I went into my apartment this morning, no damage at all and only a very slight smell of smoke. I can move back in if I want but the elevators are barely working and no access to parking so will wait a couple of days until they get that sorted out.


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

Very happy to hear that, DB. Hope that all people affected can come quickly back to their homes.

Regarding the flammable siding issue - there's no chance in hell that developers will go and replace the current aluminium - foam (flammable!) - aluminium sandwich panels on their buildings. Guess all we skyscraper dwellers will have to live with the risk of being royally screwed by a moron throwing their cigarette off the balcony.

Me? Going to go for a low-floor apartment in May anyway... who thought that downsizing could be a good thing?


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

We were in the Marriott on Saturday and quite a few people had taken refuge their, some had got rooms others were on the chairs and sofas in reception, Marriott I believe had supplied blankets and water and ultimately a lot of people had lent/given their own to people as they came out, the general sense was certainly one of relief and gratitude.

Hopefully everyone will get back in quickly.


----------



## CamdenGirl (Feb 22, 2015)

*Cause*

How was the fire caused?


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

It's not known yet, talking to to someone I know who lives there, he and most residents are back in


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I do hope that if the fire is a result of negligent behaviour (ie not caused by an electrical fault - excluding overloading of plugs), then the person whose flat it started in is prosecuted, made to pay compensation to all those affected by their stupidity and jailed for a few years, maybe that will help prevent fires in the future.

I'm not getting my hopes up mind you.


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

The chance would be a fine thing, it always amazes me that they can be so accurate though so fingers crossed they get a clear conclusion.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

TT365 said:


> The chance would be a fine thing, it always amazes me that they can be so accurate though so fingers crossed they get a clear conclusion.


If it's as usual the statement will probably go along the lines of

An anomalous spokesperson said " a heat source a came in contact with a combustible element in an oxygen laden atmosphere ".

No sh*t Sherlock.

Just glad the civil defence guys stepped up to the mark. Well done!


A few years ago the building near me had a major fire caused by a family using gas barbecue indoors. Three days later the gas guys were delivering new bottles to the same high rise. Common sense unfortunately is not common. Regardless of the law Dubai in many areas is lawless due to the stupidity of those who think they are invincible.

Indoor barbecues..... children left home alone to fall from balconies and windows...... speeding........... tailgating.......... jay walking...........ignoring red lights and zebra crossings......... maybe my time here is coming to an end :blabla:


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

I almost came to blows with a guy in the marina over his complete disregard of the zebra crossing, I have little patience at the best of times but he almost hit a kid and then moaned that this delayed his journey. Needless to say he 'wasted' another 5 minutes getting an ear bashing from me!


----------

